# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Gebratene huehnerfluegel in Honig

## Greenhorn

Gebratene huehnerfluegel in Honig --Biig Gai Ob Naam Phueng

Gemacht wird das ganze in diesem Glas-Umluftofen.

Masseinheit ist dieser Erdnuss/Suppenloeffel
2 Loeffel Honig
1 L. King (Ginger) kleingeschnitten
2 L. Zitronensaft
2 L. Si-iu (siehe naechstes Bild) 

1 kg Huehnerfluegel dazu und alles sorgfaelltig unterruehren.
Insgesamt 3 Stunden einziehen lassen, dabei immer wieder mal umruehren.
Die Schenkel auf den Rost legen, bei groesseren Mengen auf beide Etagen verteilen.

10 Minuten bei 165 Grad braten.
Eine Sosse aus 
2 Loeffel Ketchup und 
2 Loeffel Honig vorbereiten.
Nach 10 Minuten die Fluegel von allen Seiten mit der Sosse einpinseln.
Nach weiteren 5 Minuten, das Einpinseln wiederholen und nochmal 5 Minuten in den Ofen.
Fertig.

Gegessen wird es mit Reis. Pommes koennten aber auch gut kommen!?
Wir haben die Teile insgesamt 5 Minuten laenger im Ofen gelassen. Wenn die Huehnerteile dicker werden (z.B. Bein'chen) sollte es noch etwas laenger sein.
Ergebnis: Ich war ueberrascht, dass mir ein Essen mit soviel Ginger so gut schmeckt und die Anschaffung des Ofens hat sich echt rentiert.

----------


## wein4tler

Schaut ja narrisch guat aus. MMMMh. Da krieg ich gleich Hunger.

----------


## Jim

Bitte mal die Fotos erneuern, sonst bringts nix

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo "Jim",

auch schon wach?
Sorry, aber der Spass musste jetzt sein.

Der Beitrag ist schon uralt und als Rezept natuerlich noch genau so aktuell wie bei seiner Publikation, nur ...


> Bitte mal die Fotos erneuern, sonst bringts nix


...warum muessen hierzu neue Fotos rein?
Und was sollen diese bringen?

Ich verstuende wenn Du bei "Greenhorn" nachgefragt haettest ob dieser denn noch nicht genug von seinen "Haehnchenfluegel in Honig" haette und mit seinem Super-Backgeraet auch mal was anderes auf den Tisch bringen wuerde.

Aber vielleicht sind ihm mittlerweile auch schon Fluegel gewachsen und er denkt ueberhaupt nicht mehr ans grillen/backen von Haehnchenteilen in Honig, sondern schwirrt irgend wo im Isan ueber seinem Haus herum. 

Leute, nehmt es mir nicht uebel - aber mir war danach etwas Nonsens zu hinterlassen.

maeeutik

----------


## Jim

Ich meinte das die Fotos bei mir nicht angezeigt werden und ohne Fotos ist es zeitverschwendung diesen Thread zu öffnen und zu lesen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ich meinte das die Fotos bei mir nicht angezeigt werden


...so langsam schnallst auch du  :: 

...ok, so könnten die ausgesehen haben

----------


## Jim

ich weis durchaus wie die aussehen. ich würde allerdings gern die von Greenhorn sehen, denn mit Honig müssten die im gegensatz zu deinen glänzen.

Ich mach die auch so wie Ghorn, nur kommen bei mir noch 2 El scharfer Senf mit rein.

----------


## schiene

> ich weis durchaus wie die aussehen. ich würde allerdings gern die von Greenhorn sehen, denn mit Honig müssten die im gegensatz zu deinen glänzen.
> 
> Ich mach die auch so wie Ghorn, nur kommen bei mir noch 2 El scharfer Senf mit rein.


greenhorn hat das letzte mal am 08.06.2011 00:35. rein geschaut.
Wahrscheinlich hat er die Bilder gelöscht oder nicht mehr frei gegeben.

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo "Jim",

habe jetzt doch eine ganze Weile hingewartet, doch Fotos von Deinen Haehnchenfluegeln gab's noch nicht.



> ich weis durchaus wie die aussehen. ich würde allerdings gern die von Greenhorn sehen, denn mit Honig müssten die im gegensatz zu deinen glänzen.
> Ich mach die auch so wie Ghorn, nur kommen bei mir noch 2 El scharfer Senf mit rein.


 Lass mal welche sehen.

Maeeutik

----------

